# The Full Monty!



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you ever taken a picture of every watch you own? I lined up my modest collection for the picture below.

Over the top is a plastic Casio Divers, used only for when I go for a run

1970 Omega Seamaster Chronostop

1962 9ct Garrard Auto with an ETA ????

2006 Strela Chronograph

2 1980's Poljot Alarms

Seiko 200m Kinetic Divers 5M63

Omega Speedmaster Automatic

Do you fancy doing the same? I placed mine on the corner of the bed. I appreciate that some of you may not like filling every square inch of your Slumberland King Size with watches or others might like to wait for the weather to improve so you can use the back lawn!....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve thought about it but need a wideangle lens









Nice collection BTW


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve thought about it but need a wide-angle lens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you would need a fish-eye to get all your collection in Mac









Some nice watches there Russ, I like the Chronostop


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

It's easy to get all of my watches in a photo. I only have two:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here was the original collection that I thought was going to do me







then all of a sudden it's got to 8 with another 3 watches already eyed up


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice collection - especially the Omegas


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is the one on the right one of those Indian redials you see on ebay Laager??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Is the one on the right one of those Indian redials you see on ebay Laager??


Nah, I support the local home for the blind and uncoordinated.....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

heres most of mine there are others in various states of repair which ive left out,from left to right

limes romulus,mulco 7750,seiko 6138,seiko lordmatic,seiko 5,seiko sealion,seiko 6139,tag 1500,memosial chrono val 7737,omikron unitas,o+w oceanmaster,certina ds2,tissot navigator,seiko 6139,vulcain mystery dial,helbros alarm,orfina golden flame,2x yao seikos,sorna jumphour,poljot chrono.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool pugster.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a very nice case of watches you have there Pugster


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve thought about it but need a wideangle lens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe use Russ's suggestion of the lawn and take the photo from an upstairs window?

















Foz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just taken some hasty snaps


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice collection you have there







Also see lumpy is well featured


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alright you asked for it all 106









BTW a gold star for anyone who can correctly identify (without cheating) the most watches









(Sorry for the crap photo, just couldn`t get it any better







)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

There's an acute case of OCD.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Forgot to take the Sea Angler off my wrist







but here's the rest


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Laager said:


> There's an acute case of OCD.


Don`t you mean OWC


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey Mac that is one hell of a collection







I now see why you change watch so often in the day


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Blimey Mac that is one hell of a collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just sitting here seething with jealousy GRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rock_bear said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey Mac that is one hell of a collection
> ...


I probably don`t buy many more then some other forum members, I just tend to hang on to them rather then sell a few weeks later


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Here are mine, less a Smiths W10 at repair!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My jaw dropped when I saw some of your collections! You must have been collecting for a long time Mac!

I've actually posted my collection before but for what it's worth, here it is again...

I mainly wear the O & W M4 at the moment but I'm giving some of my others an airing.

Andrew.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some very nice collections here,keep em coming folks


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

What a treat this topic has been .Really enjoyed seeing these fantastic collections







Must say they are amazeing







cannot show mine and join in yet as still a novice to I.T skills







Best thing about seeing others collections is that my wife has had a good look and now not only understands my hobby but would like to buy me a nice watch box to properly house my own collection  THANKS JASON AND JOT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> My jaw dropped when I saw some of your collections! You must have been collecting for a long time Mac!
> 
> Andrew.


Started Feb 03


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic guys, there is some real quality (and quantity!) out there......


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > My jaw dropped when I saw some of your collections! You must have been collecting for a long time Mac!
> ...


Blimey Mach i have only seen the collection in indidual and small numbers at a time seeing them all together is mind boggling







What a great display


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Running_man said:
> ...


Thanks Andy, we`ll sort out getting your photo`s posted soon


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Last nigt shift tonight Mach,see you on days next week.The Chase-Durer arrived safely yesterday will show you and we can sort out sharring some pics for the forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ANDI said:
> ...


Will do









I presume your pleased with the CD?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

OK promise not to laugh now










Missing the Monceau chrono from this shot, but you all know what it looks like?

Some lurrvely watches out there in everyone's collections :tongue: keep up the good work everyone









Toby


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alright you asked for it all 106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Accutron ............I know you've got one









Do I win


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> OK promise not to laugh now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to laugh about there, a cracking collection and a great photo









BTW what do you think of the Galco(?) Diver, I`ve noticed these on the bay











USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright you asked for it all 106
> ...


Not a chance, you cheated


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

ironpants thts a very nice collection,like the black rlt not seen that one before.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a gold star for anyone who can correctly identify (without cheating) the most watches
> ...





> Not a chance, you cheated































not fair ......



Ironpants said:


> OK promise not to laugh now
> 
> Toby


Nothing to laugh about Toby.

The Doxa is lovely, you have 3 RLTs which is 2 more than me and the you can't go wrong with the Poljot. The old divers watches are great.

So, in conclusion, you have a nice collection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Right then clever glogs, can you identify the watch to it`s right then?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Right then clever glogs, can you identify the watch to it`s right then?


The one on the left is your Russian oversized Canteen divers and the one on the right looks like a Smiths mechanical, two tone dial, cream and blue fitted on a nato type strap, most probably blue, knowing you like to colour coordinate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Right then clever glogs, can you identify the watch to it`s right then?
> ...


Wrong on both counts


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wrong on both counts


Then the one on the left must be Zeno Canteen Divers; USN BuShips and the one on the right your Westclox?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong on both counts
> ...


Well your half right, mind you that was the easy half









Jason would know what it is


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nothing to laugh about there, a cracking collection and a great photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mach









The Galco is a nice watch. It is a budget item though, I think I am right in saying the case is steel with an acrylic crystal. How do you tell the difference between steel and chrome







? The strap looks period plastic.

I like the red tip to the second hand and the raised detail to the hour markers, but it is these that show very minor signs of age. If you want some close-up pictures let me know.

As you can see I like the older diver style look and am looking to add some more examples.

Â£50 well spent as far as I am concerned but I don't know how some internet sellers can advertise these at over Â£120+









Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice, but not worth Â£120


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alright you asked for it all 106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you get time to contribute to the forum and wind all that lot









Toby



psychlist said:


> Here are mine, less a Smiths W10 at repair!


Nice chrono collection, I am very jealous of those speedy's especially 

Toby



JoT said:


> Forgot to take the Sea Angler off my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jot I was expecting your collection to be bigger







but then I remembered how often you post on the sales forum









Very nice all the same

Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason would know what it is


What am I looking at?









The Rotary to the right of the meshed up Accutron?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> ironpants thts a very nice collection,like the black rlt not seen that one before.


The black version of the RLT20, its is much better looking than I thought it could ever be, especially since the strap change. I am wearing it now 

Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Jason would know what it is
> 
> 
> What am I looking at?
> ...


Yep!!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alright you asked for it all 106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a lot you've got!

Before we try to identify them all, I think you should wind them and set them to the right time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright you asked for it all 106
> ...


I do try to once a month, boy do my finger & thumb hurt afterwards


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

makky said:


> Before we try to identify them all, I think you should wind them and set them to the right time.


As it is you Mac, I think you should keep them, ALL, timed and running for the next month.
















Mine are kept fully wound all the time.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Think I need a polarising filter.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Makky, I see you have gone for some group shots of the russians and then divers and others great range


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice collection makky, bottom row fourth watch, meistersinger?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice Collection and photo, I might try that myself


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pugster said:


> nice collection makky, bottom row fourth watch, meistersinger?


I think its a RLT13 on a RLT Fleiger


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

makky said:


> Think I need a polarising filter.


Seeing that Black Monster on a Rhino has given me ideas...!

Want one!

Andrew.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > nice collection makky, bottom row fourth watch, meistersinger?
> ...


Indeed. The '13 is a smashing watch. Really fancy getting a black one too.



Running_man said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > Think I need a polarising filter.
> ...


Monsters work well on Rhinos. They do sit rather high mind. I reckon the OM on an Orange Rhino would look seriously funky.

There's a couple in the bottom row of the last picture that are real favourites of mine. The 7th from left is an early 90's Accurist 2824 diver. It has a display back with the gold plated movement.

To the right of that is a mid 90's Casio quartz diver. Cost Â£35. The case is a beautiful design.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

makky said:


> Think I need a polarising filter.


Nice Makky 

Toby


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Never taken a group shot before, but been inspired by this thread !

Here's my "Russian box".










with a couple of closer shots ...



















Regards,

Nick


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Nick, nice picture I do like that gun metal Poljot Chrono


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nick, I am not usually a fan of gold watches but that 'nights of St Petersburg' Poljot has definitely got something about it. I really like the shiny numbers and theres something about the crown too, Nice collection, great variety.

Foz


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Hi Nick, nice picture I do like that gun metal Poljot Chrono


Titanium - allegedly recycled from de-commissioned Soviet missiles. It's a nice story to tell people but I don't know whether it's really true or not.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nchall said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nick, nice picture I do like that gun metal Poljot Chrono
> ...


Very cool


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Very nice selection of Polly's Nick.

The square bear is a great design.

I think Poljot used titanium from decommisioned SS-18 missiles in some of their watches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

makky said:


> I think Poljot used titanium from decommisioned SS-18 missiles in some of their watches.


Just like all Pateks are polished used the sweat of naked nubile virgins.........


----------

